# semaine d'absence



## ISABELLE (Lundi à 09:02)

Bonjour , j'ai commencé un contrat le 05 septembre 2022 en année complète ( garde sur 4 jours) , j'ai pris une semaine en décembre , seulement les PE me l'ont payé , 
alors qu'elle n'aurait pas du ( si je ne me trompe pas ?) car congés non acquis encore. 
jusqu'à mai ils ne doivent pas me payé mes congés ( c'est bien ça ?) et à partir de juin il me les paieront donc , plus de retenues sur salaire ?
Si ils se sont trompé ( et ce que je pense ) comment faire pour leur remboursé cette semaine de cp ? ou bien y a t'il une autre solution (prise par anticipation exceptionnellement pour éviter des calculs etc....)
merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Lundi à 09:09)

Bonjour 

Vous ferez le point le 31 mai pour connaître le nbr de jours que vous aurez acquis.

Exemple 18 jours. Vous déduirez les 6 jours pris par anticipation à Noël. 
Ce qui laisserait pour la période suivante 12 jours à poser acquis et à rémunérer.  Sur la période suivante qui ira du 1er juin 2023 au 31 mai 2024, vous auriez dans l'exemple 12 jours acquis payés et 18 jours sans solde.
Ce ne sera que fin de période 2024 que vous aurez potentiellement acquis vos 30 jours complets.
Ce qui bien sûr n'empêche pas la pose obligatoire des 5 semaines de congés EN TEMPS.


----------



## assmatzam (Lundi à 11:20)

Effectivement votre salaire de décembre aurait dû être minoré de cette semaine car vos congés sont en cours d'acquisition ils ne sont acquis qu'au 31 mai 2023

Comme métal vous l'a expliqué au 31 mai 2023 vous ferez le point sur les CP acquis et vous deduirez 6 jours de décembre prit par anticipation

Si jamais vous prenez d'autres congés d'ici le 31 mai il faudra déduire votre semaine

Normalement au 31 mai vous devriez avoir acquis approximativement 22 jours ouvrables
Moins les 6 de décembre 2022 ils vous en restera 16 acquis au 31 mai 2023
Si à l'été 2023 vous prenez 3 semaines soit 18 jours ouvrables vous n'aurez qu1 jour à déduire de votre salaire


----------



## ISABELLE (Lundi à 11:44)

D'accord merci beaucoup pour vos explications , je ferais donc le point avec mes PE et déduirais cette semaine payé qui n'aurait pas du l’être .
Encore merci à vous


----------



## ISABELLE (Lundi à 11:46)

et oui effectivement je prendrais une semaine au mois d'Avril/mai ( mais avant le 30) donc au final il faudra que mes PE me déduise 12 jours ?


----------



## assmatzam (Lundi à 12:27)

Oui soit ils déduisent 12 jours au 31 mai de vos acquis il en restera environ 10
.soit vous déduisez votre semaine d'avril de votre salaire avec le calcul de la cour de cassation et en mai vous retirez juste 6 jours ouvrables aux acquis 

C'est à vous de choisir


----------



## assmatzam (Lundi à 12:29)

Mais ça veut dire qu'en été sur les 3 semaines que vous prendrez vous aurez qy1 semaine et demi d'acquises donc 1 semaine et demi à déduire 

Voyez ce que vous préférez avoir 
Salaire plein en avril ou en été....


----------



## ISABELLE (Lundi à 14:57)

D'accord donc si je comprends bien ( et excusez moi , mais je ne veux pas faire de bétises) en Mai si je prend une semaine , 12 jours seront déduits ( semaine de Mai + ma semaine de noel ) si je ne veux pas qu'il soit pris sur mes congés d'été c'est bien cela ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Lundi à 16:38)

Oui déduits par calcul cour de cassation.  Ce qui implique pour l'employeur de refaire le bs de décembre.


----------



## ISABELLE (Lundi à 17:51)

Très bien , merci beaucoup de m'avoir aider . C'est pas simple !!!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Lundi à 18:21)

En fait c'est simple dès lors que l'on applique le plus simple (quand on ne maîtrise pas encore).
En AC les jours de congés non acquis doivent être déduits par Ccc.
Ainsi les compteurs sont plus faciles à maîtriser.


----------



## Griselda (Mercredi à 09:54)

En effet en commençant un contrat en septembre 2022, normallement tous les congés pris jusqu'au 31 mai 2023 seraient sans solde.
Toute fois, avec l'accord des 2 parties, il est possible de maintenir le salaire durant les congés non acquis, ils sont alors pris et payé par anticipation. LA condition est qu'ils soient tout de même "en cours d'acquisition", c'est à dire que ces congés là ont tout de même déjà été "crédités" par ton travail.
En décembre tu pouvais donc si le PE était d'accord être payée car depuis septembre tu avais bien acquis 6 jours ou plus.
Mais si tu avais voulu poser une semaine fin septembre ou début octobre, là elle n'aurait pas pu être prise par anticipation.

Aujourd'hui tu te rends compte de l'erreur car tu n'as pas demandé à être payée pour ceux de décembre.
Soit tu les considères par anticipation quand même et il faudra en tenir compte lors des calculs des CP au 31 mai 23.
Soit tu propose aux PE de faire une regule sur janvier, ils retireront la semaine à ce moment là, la déclaration de salaire PAJE devra aussi en tenir compte car alors cela pourrait impacter aussi leur CMG lors de cette minoration.


----------

